# ISPConfig 3 zählt Webtraffic nicht



## planet_fox (17. Sep. 2009)

Mir ist gerade aufgeffallen bei mir zählt die Statistik der Webs nicht, alle zähler sind bei null .


----------



## Till (17. Sep. 2009)

Welche ISPConfig Version?


----------



## planet_fox (17. Sep. 2009)

die aktuelle Stable


----------



## Till (18. Sep. 2009)

Schau mal nach ob die mysql Zugangsdaten in der Datei /etc/vlogger-dbi.conf korrekt sind.


----------



## planet_fox (19. Sep. 2009)

ja die geht mir komplett ab, es verschwinden konfigs auf meinem server


----------



## pee (20. Okt. 2009)

Habe soeben upgedated und die Datei ebenso nicht. Vermutlich liegt es daran, dass ich beim Update das Rekonfigurieren der MySQL-DB verneint habe. 

Nochmal updaten kann ich nicht. Wie kann ich also die MySQL-DB rekonfigurieren, damit der Traffic angezeigt wird?


----------



## pee (20. Okt. 2009)

Ok, habe einen manuellen Update durchgeführt und die MySQL-DB rekonfiguriert. Jetzt werden die Trafficdaten angezeigt. 

Danke für die tollen Updates!


----------



## planet_fox (21. Okt. 2009)

> MySQL-DB rekonfiguriert


Kenn ich nicht, kenne nur cronjob und service rekonfigurieren und service mache ich nie da mir isp3 dann die postfix konfig überschreibt.


----------



## Till (21. Okt. 2009)

Zitat von planet_fox:


> Kenn ich nicht, kenne nur cronjob und service rekonfigurieren und service mache ich nie da mir isp3 dann die postfix konfig überschreibt.


Das ist neu im 3.0.1.6er Updater. Das fragt er aber nur wenn er ein multiserver setup erkennt.


----------



## planet_fox (21. Okt. 2009)

Ah ok dann kann ich das noch nicht kennen. Aber das der Traffic nicht zählt ist bei mir immer noch. Aber ich komme momentan nciht dazu, hab die datei selbst erstellt. Wir haben ja schon geprochen drüber, mal sehn wann ich wieder ein bißchen mehr Luft hab .


----------



## planet_fox (10. Nov. 2009)

Also in der ´web_traffic table ist nix drin Traffic = 0 , sprich er wird erst gar nicht geschrieben in die datenbank


----------



## pee (10. Nov. 2009)

Zitat von pee:


> Ok, habe einen manuellen Update durchgeführt und die MySQL-DB rekonfiguriert. Jetzt werden die Trafficdaten angezeigt.
> 
> Danke für die tollen Updates!


@ planet_fox: Habe doch oben erwähnt woran es liegt. Du hast bei der Installation des Updates nicht angegeben, dass du die MySQL-Datenbank neu konfigurieren willst. Lade dir (nicht das automatische Update) die aktuelle ISPC Version nochmals herunter und gehe das Installationsprozedere durch. Dabei bestätigst du das Neukonfigurieren der Datenbank. Funktionierte hier auf 2 Servern wunderbar - danke Till.


----------



## planet_fox (10. Nov. 2009)

Ich denk das trifft nur auf eine Multiserver Install zu . Aber werde die Tage es versuchen.


----------



## pee (10. Nov. 2009)

Zitat von planet_fox:


> Ich denk das trifft nur auf eine Multiserver Install zu . Aber werde die Tage es versuchen.


Unsinn. ;-)


----------

